

Show HN: Causerific - Locate Good Causes and Charities in your area - genystartup
http://www.causerific.com/

======
genystartup
This is a side project I always wanted to put out. I have found that a lot of
people actually want to help good causes or charities, but are financially
unable. With Causerific, I have added features that let you find the causes
within 50miles of your exact location, so even if you can't help financially,
you may be able to donate your energy and time to build that playground for
the orphanage or put together a house for the homeless. Feedback of ways to
proceed with this would be appreciated! Thanks HN

